# easycraig's 2012 Halloween Party photos/setup



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

We always have a birthday party for our daughter, the Saturday before Halloween. We have a small home, but a nice size backyard, so it is always outside.... luckily, we live in southern CA so the weather is usually great. It was about 70 degrees in the evening, and we had about 150 folks come through so it turned out to be a wonderful evening... here are some shots of the home and some of the kids.... - i really liked someone's(can't remember who) invite(from the board) last year, so I drew up something similar to for our party. -Usually, i give a hint in our invite, that suggests what we might be (costume wise) .... so this year, the family was zombies... Some of the these pictures are before, during, and after the party.... i also have some short video of a scare in our tunnel of terro (the meat plant) - i need to figure out how to edit it..... when i do, i will post it... happy, safe Halloween tomorrow everyone! ec


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

here is the meat plant with flash... 









this is what the meat plant actually looked like when you walked in.. we had the creepy music going, when cut into the sound of electricity with an evil laugh... then the lights when out, and we had some strobes go off and some of those electric firecrackers go off...



















more tunnel scares...


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

outdoors leading to the tunnel









main visual wall, backside of our home....


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

our bbq area/island



























some random shots of different areas in our backyard...


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

that's about it for now...... another 4 weeks of work gone in 5 hours!!! lol!

Have a great Halloween folks... ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you know how to throw a memorable birthday party!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW so much to see here - what a great job and as Roxy said - surely a very memorable birthday celebration. Well done!


----------

